# Tesco Ultraslim diet



## Chimpette

Hello All,

Well I'm back again after having baby number 3, and more weight to lose than ever...!

I started the diet shake today... anyone care to join..?

:flower:


----------



## Indi84

I'm on Lighterlife so sort of the same thing  you're are you doing? I've lost 83lbs so far x


----------



## Chimpette

Indi84 said:


> I'm on Lighterlife so sort of the same thing  you're are you doing? I've lost 83lbs so far x

OMG Indi thats amazing...!!!

Im doing milkshake in the morning and for lunch and then a dinner in the evening. This is my 1st week and im alittle disappointed to find ive only lost 2lb this week :cry:

Not sure what im doing wrong, maybe eating too much dinner its usually about 600 calories, I might have to half that I guess.


----------



## Indi84

It should say how much you can eat for dinner on it, I know slimfast is about that, so sounds about right!
Plus 2lbs is still good, it's down which is the right direction! I have weeks I lose 4, and weeks I lose 1, just gotta keep going


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Indi,

Well I'm 4 weeks in and I've lost 10lbs so far.... so definitely on the right track although slower than I would like, but still a loss is a loss...!

Woohoo!


----------



## Indi84

Well done! Been about 10 for me too in that time! :-D


----------

